# RTA Testing



## Rob Fisher (3/12/20)

Every time there is another RTA or RDTA I shell out good cash for it hoping it will be in my wheelhouse. But for me nothing matching the perfection of an OG Dvarw DL!

Either there is not enough airflow, or it's a dual coil, or the juice capacity is too small, or it has a stupid drip tip setup, or it's difficult to open and close, or has a stupid deck, or silly posts or something else.

These are a few I have tested of late and all of them are pretty good but none as good as an all-around tank as the Original Dvarw DL!



OK let's rewick some Dvarw's and put the others into the display cabinet!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/20)

RTA’s I have tested and what keeps me from using them in my day-to-day line-up…

· Taifun GT IV - An excessively big tank and looks oversized on most mods. Flavour 8/10

· Unlimit – Also a big tank. Hybrid tank that can use commercial coils and rebuildable. Dual coil which is not my wheelhouse but this one is good. 810 Drip tip which is always a fail for me. Flavour 8.5/10.

· Squape Arise – I really enjoy this tank but the hassle and tightness of the top cap for juice fill drives me mad. Also removing the deck is a pain as well. Great pity because it is a good-looking tank with great flavour and perfect airflow for me. Flavour 9/10

· Taifun GX – This one is an RDTA. Hard to fault this one and has an innovative juice fill port. Needs refilling often. Flavour 9/10

· Pioneer – Another good RTA and reasonable priced. Top cap design will not allow a Tower Tip and must use a smaller one. Flavour 8/10

· Integra – Beautifully made and has an extended tank option. Also needs a smaller drip tip and Tower will not fit. Airflow just too tight for me. Flavour 9/10

· Haar – Was so hoping this would be one for day-to-day use. Airflow a little too tight for me. Top sealing ring in the top cap reacts with Red Pill and gives a funny taste, Flavour 8.5/10

· Type-Two – This was touted as a gentle vape RTA but it is a dual coil and the only way to get my style of vape is to wrap my own round wire coils. I should never buy dual coil tanks. Flavour 8/10

· Ether – Another one I really wanted to like. Interesting look and extended tanks available. Another one that just does not have enough airflow. Flavour 8.5/10

· Pallis – Reasonably priced but again not enough airflow. Flavour 8/10

· Legacy X – Beautiful looking tank but only takes a ridiculously small drip tip. Will leak if not wicked enough. Flavour 9.5/10

· Intake MTL – Despite the MTL in the name this one has enough air flow an RDL. Another one that only takes a small drip tip. Reasonable priced and extended bubble tank option. Flavour 8/10

· In’Ax V – A pure MESH only tank. Really hyped up internationally and an expensive tank. They say the flavour is off the charts. It didn’t come with mesh and I don’t yet have the right mesh yet, so all builds have been a fail so far.

· Tokamak – Way too tight an airflow. MTL only. Another one that only takes small drip tips.

· DDP RTA – A good looking tank. Well made. Small tank with only 2ml of juice so that is a deal breaker for me. Also, small drip tip only. Flavour 9/10

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Informative 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (27/12/20)

That Taifun GT IV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/20)

Outstanding list of tanks you’ve tested @Rob Fisher !
Amazing that the Dwarv still rules. 
Thanks for sharing your insights and commentary!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> RTA’s I have tested and what keeps me from using them in my day-to-day line-up…
> 
> · Taifun GT IV - An excessively big tank and looks oversized on most mods. Flavour 8/10
> 
> ...



I count 3out of 15.
Stick to Dvarw's Oom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

